# Supporting members ???



## canes1123 (Aug 27, 2011)

How do you become a supporting member?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I'm not sure its still an option anymore. Before you had to pay $10 a year for it, back in the Nodak glory days it was pretty awesome in the baitpile.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

blhunter3 said:


> I'm not sure its still an option anymore. Before you had to pay $10 a year for it, back in the Nodak glory days it was pretty awesome in the baitpile.


Ahh the baitpile. I so miss those days..before the big split and all that jazz. Got pretty silent around here since them days. But I digress, yes there was a 'Supporting Member' area. Alas, like honest politicians, it is no more.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

i have been charged every year since i joined. there was a charge to my credit card this past year. always felt it was worth supporting.


----------



## canes1123 (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks guys. Sorry it took me so long to respond. I was a supporting member in the early 2000's, but couldn't find a link to it now.
I think I got better answers when I was considered a supporting member.

We are thinking of moving to the Jamestown area and was wondering how the hunting was in that area ie... the postings and access to land.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

hey moderators.

another $10.00 dollar charge on my credit card for the annual supporting member charge. can you tell me who is getting that money? the current site owners or ????????


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

6162rk said:


> hey moderators.
> 
> another $10.00 dollar charge on my credit card for the annual supporting member charge. can you tell me who is getting that money? the current site owners or ????????


I have no idea. We don't hear much. Even as a moderator I was charged up until about two years ago. Maybe one of the other fellows has an idea and can answer this for you.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

canes1123 said:


> Thanks guys. Sorry it took me so long to respond. I was a supporting member in the early 2000's, but couldn't find a link to it now.
> I think I got better answers when I was considered a supporting member.
> 
> We are thinking of moving to the Jamestown area and was wondering how the hunting was in that area ie... the postings and access to land.


Jamestown??? I see your from Indiana. Well I'll take you out and show you around. Give me a call any time. Send me a pm and I'll send you my phone number or call you.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

plainsman are you still being charged? do you know who owns the website these days?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

No I'm not being charged. I forget the name of the company that bought nodak. I looked for it under the Support Team Form, but it wasn't there. I know I have it somewhere. Sasha and Abby is currently doing the lions share of all the work on the site.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

no one wants to fess up exactly where my money is going. right sasha & abby! I am going to find out!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I usually just check new posts. I forgot about this one. I'll ask someone that question. I'm sort of an old geezer with a bad memory so get on my case if I forget. :thumb:


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Vertical Scope is the name of the company.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

does anyone know a phone number for them and who the actual owner (name) is?


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

VerticalScope Inc.
111 Peter Street, Suite 700
Toronto, Ontario, Canada
M5V 2H1
T. 1-416-341-8950
F. 1-416-341-8959

www.verticalscope.com

They buy forums simply to sell advertising.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Here is their response:


> If they could PM me the PayPal transaction number and their email I can see if the payment was made to us. If it was I can get it refunded.


You may have paid through PayPal and they will keep doing it automatically until you stop them. At least that's how I understand it.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

does anyone have Chris Hustad's phone number?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Not anymore. You will have to search for it in Bismarck.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

does anybody on here have Chris Hustad's contact info? you can send it to me via pm


----------

